# Smoking and COVID - more risk not less



## Silver (22/5/20)

Saw this interesting article from New Scientist

https://www.newscientist.com/articl...-you-at-greater-risk-of-coronavirus-not-less/

What they are saying is that smoking is actually more risky to lead to severe COVID not less risky. The stats that suggest its less risky are not correct according to the scientists. They say that smoking is naturally lower in the older population that are more likely to end up in hospital.

So there is a lot of confusion on this matter. 

They don't talk about vaping in this article - would be great to get some scientific feedback on vaping and COVID

What I found interesting was one of the researchers Nick Hopkinson (from Imperial College) says he is using an app that tracks COVID patients, which suggests that smokers are finding things tougher 

I haven't done enough looking into this - but I did reach out to him and Dr Farsalinos on Twitter - if they give any feedback I will try share it here.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silo (22/5/20)

My logic, hot vape, kill it. If not... Well, I am going to vape anyway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (23/5/20)

I haven't read anything which evidence has said anything other than obviously smoking is not going to be a good scenario when dealing with a lung disease but have read plenty taking the evidence and interpreting it that way by the authors of the articles. What i have read are studies that suggests nicotine can help fight the virus and studies going back before vaping was a thing that PG has anti viral properties but that hardly helps if your lungs are already in bad shape. Being a smoker or vaper (ex-smoker) can't be helpful because of the damage we have already done, in regard vaping i actually mean the damage while we were smokers but if you vape anyway stopping isn't going to help with the virus because the damage has been done but who knows the nicotine and PG may actually help!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)

Silver said:


> Saw this interesting article from New Scientist
> 
> https://www.newscientist.com/articl...-you-at-greater-risk-of-coronavirus-not-less/
> 
> ...



The smoke may not be a good thing, but I strongly believe that if they seperate the two Smoking and Nicotine use there might be an answer in there somewhere.
The main issue that I think the drawback is the inclusion of smoking and vaping, so they stop just there.
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/10882095/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (23/5/20)

Resistance said:


> The smoke may not be a good thing, but I strongly believe that if they seperate the two Smoking and Nicotine use there might be an answer in there somewhere.
> The main issue that I think the drawback is the inclusion of smoking and vaping, so they stop just there.
> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/10882095/


At least they skip on firearms!


----------



## RoSsIkId (23/5/20)

Timwis said:


> At least they skip on firearms!



We still under essential services for hunters and security

Reactions: Like 2


----------

